# VAC2 (second instalment) for a dependant



## alexabda (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi folks,

As the title suggests, my question relates to VAC2.

I know that it is supposed to be paid for each dependant aged 18+ listed on the application form. And I know that it is $4885 per person. 

What I would like to know whether or not the payment of VAC2 entitles the dependant to any English training in Australia? If yes, what sort of courses are those? :confused2:

If anyone has anything to share and contribute, please do.lane:

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VAC2 Purpose:* English Tuition Fee for dependents (age 18 and over) in case they don’t satisfy English requirements - *How can I prove I have functional English?*.


REFER to my follwoing post for more details:


*Visa Application Charge 2 (It is also called Second Installment)*





alexabda said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As the title suggests, my question relates to VAC2.
> 
> ...


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello Fellas,

This is good initiative that People who will have to Pay VAC2 for their Dependents, come to know more about it.

We can get Up Dated Information from our friends who have already paid VAC2 and when they are granted. 

I observed that After payment of VAC2 usually Applicants are getting grant within one week, Only in certain cases it may take bit long time.

I welcome People to join this thread and we can talk with each other and help each other.

Thank you


----------



## alexabda (Jun 18, 2015)

Tons of thanks. 

Sent an inquiry to TAFE re AMEP/VAC2. 

Will post the response once available. 

By the way, have anyone here taken AMEP? How flexible is the schedule? What's the format of teaching? And so on.

Thanks again.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

alexabda said:


> Tons of thanks.
> 
> Sent an inquiry to TAFE re AMEP/VAC2.
> 
> ...



I don't know very much about it but read somewhere that it is tuition of English. Instructors teach basic level of English, how to deal with Other government and financial services. There are many options like personal tuition at home and go to class and so on. It is just training and nothing else.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Is there anyone who recently Paid VAC2 Fees and Got grant ? Please share over here so VAC2 Community come to know about the process and ask questions if there is any


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

I would like to know that anyone got grant recently who paid VAC2 ?

In how many days from the payment applicant got grant ?

Please share valuable information that people know more about it


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

varundev said:


> I would like to know that anyone got grant recently who paid VAC2 ?
> 
> In how many days from the payment applicant got grant ?
> 
> Please share valuable information that people know more about it


Hi Varun

When did you paid your VAC2? Are you still waiting for Grant?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

ILY said:


> Hi Varun
> 
> When did you paid your VAC2? Are you still waiting for Grant?


Nope dear.

I got grant in August

Paid payment in July 23rd


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

varundev said:


> Nope dear.
> 
> I got grant in August
> 
> Paid payment in July 23rd


Thanks
what are exact dates of VAC 2 Payment and Date you get the Grant?


----------

